# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  разные мелочи распродажа

## design_777

*Пос. Котовского (Центр )*

лягушка - 5 грн
домики по - 5 грн 1шт.

----------


## design_777

лягушка - 5 грн
будда - по 5 грн за 1 шт
дракоша копилка (дно резиновое потерялось) - 3 грн

----------


## design_777

нецке 7 шт. набор - 20 грн.

----------


## design_777

искусственные деревья - по 5 грн
для рук и ног - по 5 грн

----------


## design_777

кубики и фишки - 10 грн (пазлы в подарок)
ошейник на цепи - 10 грн

----------


## design_777

Баба яга на подставочке - высота 35 см - музыкальная...., хохочет.... - 35 грн
на верхней руке сломаны пальчики

----------


## design_777

партсигар для папирос - 50 грн (60х годов)
графин 1 шт. («древний») -  50 грн

----------


## design_777

шкатулка или пудреница из мрамора очень старая - 50 грн

----------


## design_777

ап

----------


## design_777

ап
*графин 1 шт. («древний») - продан*

----------


## design_777

ап

----------


## design_777

*на запчасти*

*Нокиа 2720 fold - 20 грн* 
сломан шлейф

*Самсунг - Е200 - 40 грн*
можно попробовать починить

Без зарядок


Деревца, домики, дракоша - проданы

----------


## design_777

в продаже по новым ценам:
1) лягушки по 5 грн
2) будды - по 5 грн
3) набор будд - 15 грн
4) кубики и фишки - 10 грн (пазлы в подарок)
5) ошейник на цепи - 10 грн
6) Баба яга - 25 грн
7) партсигар для папирос - 50 грн (60х годов)
8) шкатулка или пудреница из мрамора очень старая - 50 грн
9) на запчасти
*Нокиа 2720 fold - 20 грн* 
 сломан шлейф
*Самсунг - Е200 - 40 грн* Продан
 можно попробовать починить
 Без зарядок

----------


## design_777

АП[COLOR="Silver"]

[SIZE=1]

----------


## design_777

ап

----------


## design_777

ап

----------


## design_777

в продаже по новым ценам:
1) лягушки по 5 грн
2) будды - по 5 грн
3) набор будд - 15 грн
4) кубики и фишки - 10 грн (пазлы в подарок)
5) ошейник на цепи - 10 грн
6) Баба яга - 25 грн
7) партсигар для папирос - 50 грн (60х годов)
8) шкатулка или пудреница из мрамора очень старая - 50 грн
9) на запчасти
Нокиа 2720 fold - 20 грн
сломан шлейф

----------


## design_777

*в продаже по новым ценам:*
1) лягушки по 5 грн (Проданы)
2) будды - по 5 грн (Проданы)
3) набор будд - 15 грн
4) кубики и фишки - 10 грн (пазлы в подарок)
5) ошейник на цепи - 10 грн
6) Баба яга - 25 грн
7) партсигар для папирос - 50 грн (60х годов)
8) шкатулка или пудреница из мрамора очень старая - 50 грн
9) на запчасти
Нокиа 2720 fold - 20 грн
сломан шлейф

----------


## design_777

в продаже

----------


## design_777

провода по 10 грн - 1 шт
диск с советской фантастикой - 10 грн
касета для цигун - отдам
диск астрологический  - 20 грн

----------


## design_777

*в продаже по новым ценам:*
1) набор будд - *15 грн*
2) кубики и фишки - *10 грн* (пазлы в подарок)
3) ошейник на цепи - *10 грн*
4) Баба яга - *25 грн*
5) партсигар для папирос - *50 грн* (60х годов)
6) шкатулка или пудреница из мрамора очень старая - *50 грн*
7) на запчасти Нокиа 2720 fold - *отдам* сломан шлейф 
8) провода по *10 грн - 1 шт*
9) диск с советской фантастикой - *10 грн*
10) касета для цигун - отдам
11) диск астрологический - *20 грн*

----------


## design_777

ап

----------


## design_777

1) набор будд - 15 грн
 2) кубики и фишки - 10 грн (пазлы в подарок)
 3) ошейник на цепи - 10 грн
 4) Баба яга - 25 грн
 5) партсигар для папирос - 50 грн (60х годов)
 6) шкатулка или пудреница из мрамора очень старая - 50 грн
 7) на запчасти Нокиа 2720 fold - отдам сломан шлейф 
 8) провода по 10 грн - 1 шт
 9) диск с советской фантастикой - 10 грн
 10) касета для цигун - отдам
 11) диск астрологический - 20 грн

----------


## Вивек

Фотоаппарат "OLYMPUS" С220ZOOM ,карта памяти,б/у в рабочем состоянии под маленький ремонт батарейного отсека, 100гр. или поменяю на 2 бутылки шампанского Одесса.

----------


## design_777

ап

----------

